# Kreg R3, or Wolfcraft?



## jeffbayne (Nov 13, 2007)

Hey guys, i'm looking into a pocket hole jig. I don't need the huge production unit, just a small jig, but not the smallest single hole jig. The Kreg R3 looks great, and at Menards, Wolfcraft makes one that is basically identical.

#1. why choose one over the other?

#2. whats the different applications for the screw hole being flat, or beveled?

#3. Anything else worth considering?

Thanks
jeff


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I don't know anything about a Wolfcraft Pocket Hole Jig... But I know their customer service goes way above and beyond the call of duty for their customers. Of course that Kreg jig system is a sweet setup. 

I've got a General Tool Pocket hole jig which works okay, but it is just an aluminum block kind of setup and not very adjustable. It will wear out kind of quick. When it goes I was planning on picking up the Kreg...


----------



## Steve G. (Oct 4, 2007)

I haven't even heard of wolfcraft but I have the whole kreg setup and I love it.
My $.002


----------



## Graphiti (Mar 29, 2008)

I use the Kreg Jig and it is top Shelf all the way. With this type of Joint a flat bottom reduces the tendency of the wood to split do to the wedge effect caused by the beveled screw...


----------



## weirdbeard (Mar 31, 2008)

Kreg jig is the way to go. The inserts the bits ride in on the other jigs are never just right to my liking.


----------



## dbhost (Jan 28, 2008)

I looked at the Wolfcraft jig. It appears to be pretty much a knockoff of the Kreg. BUT it is not intended for U.S. distribution. Probably some sort of copyright or patent thing... If you are in the U.S. you might not have much of a choice other than to perhaps buy a Wolfcraft and have it shipped to the states, or buy a Kreg...


----------



## Plowboy (Dec 31, 2006)

The Kreg set up is great. I love my pocket hole jig. Continue to use it more and more. Pocket holes become part of your project strategy. Its cool.


----------



## Domer (Mar 23, 2008)

*Pocket Hole Jigs*

I'll go along with the majority. I have a Kreg and use it quite a bit. It's easy, quick, strong. The biggest draw back is like all pocket hole joinery, you have to use it where it won't be seen.

In addition, you can make one time use jigs in a hurry. They might not look great but who cares. 

Domer


----------

